# Capacity overboard?



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok real quick, usually I don't listen to the employees at fish stores bcuz the lack of knowledge but, this guy seemed to know a lil more and stated this would work and hes kept a slight more stock with success. Just wanted to get your guys take on this. (At the end of the day I might be taking a fish back to the store for credit lol)

*10 Gallon Community tank*
*Filters:* Tetra Whisper 20 and Aqua Tech 10-20
*Water changes:* Weekly
*Substrate:* Sand
*Temp: *77

*Fish: *
3 Blue Dwarf Gouramis
6 Neon Tetras
2 African Dwarf Frogs

Now, I feel like I got talked into the 3rd Gourami because of the special. Am I too overstocked for the filteration I have? Or I'm just overstocked in general? Would this work long term, or am I setting myself up for a Short temp situation?

This is what Aqadvisor says for both:

For everything + 3 Gouramis:
You have plenty of aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 201%.
Recommended water change schedule: 37% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 114%

For everything + 2 Gouramis:
You have plenty of aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 245%.
Recommended water change schedule: 31% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 100%.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you're fine, personally, but here's the thing; from a naturalists standpoint, the aquarium will eventually reach a state of "equilibrium" based on your care. More frequent water changes (i.e., better water quality in general) can tend to boost the health of a slightly overstocked aquarium. And if not, one or two fish will die, thus reaching a state of equilibrium. This may take a while to reach, as the fish grow and age.
My best advice is to SEVERELY LIMIT FEEDING. It is very hard to starve a fish, so only feed maybe every other day, a very small amount that is gone within 2 minutes after you put it in. This will prevent a HOST of problems, and overfeeding is the most common mistake - everyone does it at some point, myself included - but it wreaks havoc on the water quality.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

AvocadoPuffDude said:


> I think you're fine, personally, but here's the thing; from a naturalists standpoint, the aquarium will eventually reach a state of "equilibrium" based on your care. More frequent water changes (i.e., better water quality in general) can tend to boost the health of a slightly overstocked aquarium. And if not, one or two fish will die, thus reaching a state of equilibrium. This may take a while to reach, as the fish grow and age.
> My best advice is to SEVERELY LIMIT FEEDING. It is very hard to starve a fish, so only feed maybe every other day, a very small amount that is gone within 2 minutes after you put it in. This will prevent a HOST of problems, and overfeeding is the most common mistake - everyone does it at some point, myself included - but it wreaks havoc on the water quality.
> Good luck to you!


Thanks AvocadoPuff

Yea, I've never kept Gouramis before... And already noticed they are a very shy fish.. And they are messy eaters.. letting quite a bit of flakes hit the bottom.. Alot diff from Columbian blue tetras who are scavengers and eat every flake in like 10 secs lol

So I will most definitely have to feed lightly every other day.. Shall I do the same for the frogs?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Feed every day, just watch carefully, feeding a liitle at a time, until you figure out how much is too much.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Feed every day, just watch carefully, feeding a liitle at a time, until you figure out how much is too much.


Are you speaking about the frogs or everyone?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Everyone, of course.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

What are you feeding the frogs? I've heard that freeze dried food can be harmful to them, so mine only get frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. 

The frogs are practically blind, and they are very slow eaters. So I feed mine with a turkey baster, to give them a fair chance to eat. I take a little water from the tank and put it in a cup with a bit of food, then I suck it up with the turkey baster. They can see enough to know I'm sitting in front of the tank, so they come forward and stick their faces up and wait for the food to come to them.  They'll even stick their mouths inside the turkey baster!

I do give the fish in the same tank occasional freeze dried foods. It usually doesn't make it to the bottom of the tank for the frogs to eat, anyway.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Everyone, of course.


Appreciate the advice, but, I think I might have to agree with Avacadopuff on this one. It's pretty hard to starve a fish and it's obvious Ima bit overstocked as it is. (More food=More bioload) In the long run I think the fish would live a longer and healthy life if I was to to feed once every other day and keep up with the weekly water changes.



egoreise said:


> What are you feeding the frogs? I've heard that freeze dried food can be harmful to them, so mine only get frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp.
> 
> The frogs are practically blind, and they are very slow eaters. So I feed mine with a turkey baster, to give them a fair chance to eat. I take a little water from the tank and put it in a cup with a bit of food, then I suck it up with the turkey baster. They can see enough to know I'm sitting in front of the tank, so they come forward and stick their faces up and wait for the food to come to them.  They'll even stick their mouths inside the turkey baster!
> 
> I do give the fish in the same tank occasional freeze dried foods. It usually doesn't make it to the bottom of the tank for the frogs to eat, anyway.


Actually I feed exactly how you do. At the moment I'm only feeding frozen blood worms but will soon get some Brine shrimp as well.. I use a small plastic container and fill with tank water.. cut half a cube and let it thaw out, then use the turkey baster and squirt it out right in front of their face. They snag it quick!

Yesterday there was a bit of confrontation with the frog and one of the Dwarf Gouarmi... The Gouarmi tried to snatch the worm out of the frogs mouth while he was eating... bad move, the frog nipped at him and he nipped back.. but they are coo now... But, I will say the Gouarmis picked up on the turkey baster quick, they were shy intill they figured out what was in it lol and started following the baster around haha


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha! Yeah my betta figured it out, too. He thinks the turkey baster is a game. I have to find a way to distract him while I feed the frogs. 

When I first introduced the betta to the frogs, they had a confrontation. They nipped at each other at the exact same moment and ended up butting heads. That was the end of that..

Most entertaining tank ever.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Haha! Yeah my betta figured it out, too. He thinks the turkey baster is a game. I have to find a way to distract him while I feed the frogs.
> 
> When I first introduced the betta to the frogs, they had a confrontation. They nipped at each other at the exact same moment and ended up butting heads. That was the end of that..
> 
> Most entertaining tank ever.


Yea I think when you got a balance of Top fish, mid dwellers and bottom feeders its always hard to stop yourself eyes glued to the tank for 30 mins lol

I think this 10 gallon is turning out into a great tank with the sand added and live plants.. Thats why i'm tryin to spice it up with the right fish.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Today there was a scuffle for about 20-30 secs. These guys at the shop said they were peaceful fish... Whats the deal?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Which ones? The dwarf gourami? they are very closely related to bettas, and can be territorial. They are generally peaceful fish, but you happened to pick one of the two most aggressive varieties.  My two males do ok together, but they are in a 40 gallon tank, so they have space to get away from each other. Maybe you can try adding more plants so they have someplace to get out of each other's sight?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh I see you are cycling a 20 gallon long for a hospital tank. If you continue to have problems with your gourami fighting, you could try moving the whole community to the 20 gallon and having the 10 gallon as your hospital tank!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Oooh I see you are cycling a 20 gallon long for a hospital tank. If you continue to have problems with your gourami fighting, you could try moving the whole community to the 20 gallon and having the 10 gallon as your hospital tank!



Originally that was the plan egoreise... But there's no room in here for the 20. The 20's in the garage and I hardly go over there.. The 10 fits perfect in my room.

I'm seriously thinking of just taking one or two back and swapping em out for a few fancy guppies.. I want a peaceful tank, if I wanted a semi aggressive I woulda set up a cichlid tank. :-x


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

That might be the best bet. The problem is that the stores only sell the male dwarf gourami, because they are so much prettier than the females. And they can get a little aggressive with each other, especially if you only have two or if you don't have a lot of space or hiding places. Opaline gourami are also aggressive. But then a lot of the other varieties are too big for a 10 gallon...

Guppies would be cool! Or adding to your school of neon tetras! Or even just keeping it how it is, but with one gourami.

By the way, your gourami are the powder blue variety? I've been dying to see those with some neon tetras or cardinal tetras! I think that would just be a stunning setup.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

egoreise said:


> By the way, your gourami are the powder blue variety? I've been dying to see those with some neon tetras or cardinal tetras! I think that would just be a stunning setup.


Yea, they are the powder blue ones... They are nice in color!

I just took the Aggressive Male Gourami back and swapped him out for two fancy Guppies... The price was only a two dollar difference so they just hooked me up even trade.

My tanks looking pretty colorful now.. So as of right now I have:

2 Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami's
2 Fancy Guppies (Orange/purple with black spots, and a blue/white)
2 African Dwarf Frogs

Then the final top off will be the Neon Tetras when I get them Friday... Didn't wanna just throw em all in at once.
But I agree, I think the combination is gonna look stunning... As soon as I get those neons in, I'll post a few pics


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Yay! Happy New Fish Day. 

I've been wanting to try guppies, but only if I find some with really awesome coloring. We don't really have a lot of options here in Billings, MT, and I'm getting tired of seeing the same fish and same colors at every store...


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Yay! Happy New Fish Day.
> 
> I've been wanting to try guppies, but only if I find some with really awesome coloring. We don't really have a lot of options here in Billings, MT, and I'm getting tired of seeing the same fish and same colors at every store...


I've noticed the females are lacked in colors... The males are really bright and full of diff colors... Maybe the guppies at your LFS are just stressed and the colors are not showing like they would in your tank?

The blue and white one I got was stressed on the way over here and his color turned pale... 30 mins in his new home and already the blue darkened up and he's all thru the tank now.

The Gouramis were a little shy at first and sped off, but, after realizing the guppies didn't mean no harm like the Male Gourami they came out.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

True! I've experienced the dramatic color change quite a bit with our rainbow shark, Fish. He gets darker everytime he sees me.  I'm happy for you cuz it really sounds like you got your setup straightened out!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, just goes to show Patience is a virtue...

In the past I was super inpatient with my tank setups... This time around I decided to take the patience road.. 

So far, it was well worth the wait. All levels in check, tank looking stunning and no loss.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

You should be ok mine is fine and i have more than you.


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

Your not over stocked on your 10 gal. your completely fine!!! Keep up with your water changes and like stated above when feeding make sure its gone in 2 minutes as long as you stay on top of water changes you can feed them everyday, i do. Once a day in the afternoon, an perform weekly water changes. NO issues yet

TANK 20 GALLON:
8 Harlequin Rasbora's
6 Prestilla Tetra's
6 Spotted cory cats
3 Honey Dwarf Gourami's
3 Ghosht Shrimp
2 Gold mystery snails


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys, this is a old thread, could ya please not revive em?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

... It's less than two weeks old.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

elitesrock said:


> Hey guys, this is a old thread, could ya please not revive em?


LOL... Sorry if we "disturbed" you with our yapping elite


----------

